# Of all the ages, realms, kingdoms, etc...



## typhoonikan (Feb 2, 2010)

The Silmarillion covers three ages. Of these, where would you dwell if you had your choice?


Myself, I think Cirdan's realm was the least bothered by Melkor/Sauron save for just a few times. It would seem to be a peaceful place. But for some reason, Khazad-dum really catches my interest and I believe I would rather be there during its height in the first age and through part of the second when the hosts of Nogrod and Belegost joined it.

Yourself?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 3, 2010)

Difficult to say...

I'd love to visit Menegroth, but I need some mountains, so I don't think the woods of Doriath would satisfy me on the long term.

Hithlum has always appealed to me, because of the name, and also of the descriptions Tolkien wrote in _Of Tuor and his coming to Gondolin_. Same goes for Nevrast.

So I'd like to live in Nevrast when Turgon dwelt there. But nothing sure about this.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 3, 2010)

typhoonikan said:


> The Silmarillion covers three ages. Of these, where would you dwell if you had your choice?
> 
> 
> /Sauron save for just a few times. It would seem to be a peaceful place. But for some reason, Khazad-dum really catches my interest and I believe I would rather be there during its height in the first age and through part of the second when the hosts of Nogrod and Belegost joined it.
> ...



Be sure to bring a large supply of torches to hold in the air while awaiting the encores when the Dwarves bring out their viols, flutes. et all and perform impromtu concerts.


----------



## ltnjmy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nargothrond and Menegroth would have been awesome places to visit according to Professor tolkien's lovely descriptions of both...

But seaside at Nevrast would also be nice on a hot summer day


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love to see the beginning of the first age and get to appreciate the great works of Yavannah for the first time with the newborn children of Eru


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 4, 2010)

Amon Rudh, easily, and by a lot. What, are you other humans insane or suchlike? That place was superly awesome. If not for Mim's horrible luck, he could have lived quite comfortably and peacefully. One of my life's goals is to be a crazy hermit who lives in a cave somewhere, and this cave certainly seems like one of the better ones. Superly secret entrance, easily-gathered potatoes nearby, and Petty Dwarves for roommates!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 5, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Amon Rudh easily, and by a lot. What, are you other humans insane or suchlike? That place was superly awesome. If not for Mim's horrible luck, he could have lived quite comfortably and peacefully. One of my life's goals is to be a crazy hermit who lives in a cave somewhere, and this cave certainly seems like one of the better ones. Superly secret entrance, easily-gathered potatoes nearby, and Petty Dwarves for roommates!





*I'm not so sure about that......

First, spies were said to be 'ringed all around Amon Rhud' before Mim spilled the beans, just waiting for an opportunity to find a way in via finding a servant from there.

Secondly, as Gwindor tells Turin in council in Nargothrond (prarphrase) "Even if you were to kill every servent of Morgoth who came nearby, by that alone he would be able to deduce where we where hidden."

So, we can easily see by the text in these two cases Mim alone can hardly be blamed.*


----------



## typhoonikan (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, I think Gondolin may tie for me with Khazad-dum.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hm? I wasn't blaming Mim for anything. He's awesome. But he did have some pretty achingly horrible luck, which was demonstrated by Turin elfbane showing up. If not for that guy plaguing the area, there wouldn't have been so many spies there, too.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I'd chose to dwell right where I am, here and now, and just read the books for what they are - fantasy.


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2010)

Me, I want elves and mountains. Maybe Gondolin, then.


----------



## Eärillë (May 12, 2010)

Third Age would be relatively safer than the other1 two ages, especially when one lives during the two periods of watchful peace...

Second Age is too cluttered with disasters. First Age, too, although First Age is less boring somehow. LOL

I would love to roam the plains and forests and all before the First Age, preferably just before Elves Awaken. Melkor's people and creatures are roaming about, yes, but I think they are not tempted to go far, except to destroy things just out of spite to the Valar; after all, Elves were not there yet to antagonise him and them. And I would love to peep on how the Awakening is like and how the first Elves live out their lives. That is, if I live so long... Heheh.

If not, I would be content to settle in Nevrast. I love the sea and the mountains, and Nevrast provides both. If orcs attack, I could flee to the beach and then to the water too. Well, that is, if I happen to be awake during the ambush... *wince*

Gondolin is too sequestered to me, despite however beautiful it is. Menegroth and Nargathrond are too... rocky, for my taste.

Stay home and read the books? Nah, I would love to explore some things in them... but, to be honest, not the more gaury ones. LOL But then comes the question of if I could break the language barrier and culture shock...


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like to live around Himring during the First Age. There'd be Maglor and Maedhros.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, it's a story and I'm quite content where I am right now in fellowship with The Living God.

But I guess I'd pick Minas Tirith if they had a good Chinatown.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 16, 2010)

First Age for me. Nevrast, Land of Willows, Gondolin, and Dorthonion are places I would love to visit. But to settle down and live? I would say Ossiriand if the elves would let me... but I know that they would not... I think I'd just end up settling wherever with the people I care about were at, or where my skills were useful... if it was hot or cold or dangerous or safe, wooded or open... ahhh yes but not in the caves!:*D


----------



## Adanedhel (Dec 21, 2011)

Who was the King of Eregion?


----------



## Sauron! (Dec 26, 2011)

There are so many choices... But I think I'd choose the Second Age to live, in the Realm of Sauron,


----------



## Andreth (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely the Noon Of Valinor, among the Vanyar. yeah, I'm not a war lover: If I find myself in trouble I'm ready to deal with it ( or at least I hope I would be able to!  ), but, definitely, I'm not the one to go in search of troubles...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2013)

Adanedhel said:


> Who was the King of Eregion?



Celeborn and Galadrial from SA 750 - 1350, after that, Celebrimbor, after they left for Lothlorien.

And I think I would want to be an elf of course but just wander through Beleriand during it's golden days, visiting the different realms and kingdoms of the Eldar.


----------



## Turgon of Gondolin (Jan 15, 2013)

I would choose to live in Vinyamar and then relocate to Gondolin with the host of Turgon.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 15, 2013)

oh snap! Great question! For me there are several choices:

1. Doriath: I would love to see the realm of Thingol.
2. Menegroth: Tolkien's description alone would tempt you
3. Alqualonde: we all love a vacation at the beach, let alone the shores of Aman xD
4. Gondolin: To look upon the seven gates of Gondolin is something not to be missed !


----------



## Blackfire (Feb 12, 2014)

For me it would've been Khazad-Dum before its fall. Love the dwarfs.


----------



## Palantir (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh gosh, the amount of places....
To live:
1) Alqualonde: Beaches, Undying land, Mountains behind
2) The Shire, South Farthing: I would prefer around a century or two before Bilbo was born. No doubt, I would be cultivating and breeding Old Toby as we know it today.
3) Hyarnustar, Numenor. Particularly before Tar-Minyatur's reign. I would dwell in the south-western region, where they had an affinity for wine-making. Preferably somewhere along the Bay of Eldanna.
4) In-between the river Narog and the coast, south of Taur-en-Faroth. 

To visit:
1) Menegroth
2) Tol Erresea
3) Valmar
4) Khazad-dum
5) Gondolin
6) Angband/Utumno (after the war of wrath )
7) Thangorodrim (after the war of wratch)
8) Tuna/Tirion
9) Armenelos
10) Many others...


----------



## Halasían (Jun 22, 2018)

In the 1st Age, I always had a fascination with Dorthonion, mainly because of my days spent hiking the high country of Washington ad Oregon, and seeing the undisturbed groves ofMilleniel-Aged Douglas Firs, Cedars, and Western Hemlocks. I would stand with the men of Beor and go down fighting.

In the 2nd Age, and in contrast to my 1st Age fascination, I'd like to be a Numenoreon Mariner who settles in the west of Middle Earth. The building of the big ships from the forests of Dunland would be something to see, but I would advocate against the complete clearcutting the Numenoreons did in Middle Earth.

In the 3rd Age, I'd live in the Hills of Evendim, a Dunedain soldier of Arnor that was somewhat of a hermit. I would fish Evendim Lake, and go tot Annuminas for the times I wanted to enjoy the company of others, and would go off to war against Angmar.


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Jun 24, 2018)

Valinor  sitting at the feet of Manwe as Ingwe did sounds pretty awesome to me. Or there is this detailed description of Gondolin in the Unfinished Tales of Númenor and Middle-earth that states it had seven gates, made of greater and greater metals, which really struck me.


----------



## MidnightStorm (Jun 25, 2018)

The years of the trees in Valinor, if that is alright?

_“The one had leaves of dark green tear beneath were a shining silver, and from each of his flowers a dew of silver light was ever falling, and the earth beneath was dappled with the shadows of his fluttering leaves.”_

Beautiful, isn’t it?

“_The other bore leaves of a young green like the new opened beech; their edges were of glittering gold. Flowers swung upon her branches in clusters of yellow flame, formed each to a glowing horn that spilled a golden rain upon the ground; and from the blossom of the tree there came forth warmth and a great light.”_


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Jun 25, 2018)

Truly, utterly, ethereally beautiful.

But then bearing the loss of it?

"Varda looked down from Taniquetil, and beheld the Shadow soaring up in sudden towers of gloom; Valmar had foundered in a deep sea of night. Soon the Holy Mountains stood alone, a last island in a world that was drowned. Alls song ceased. There was silence in Valinor, and no soundc could be heard, save only from afar there came on the windt through the pass of the mountains the wailing of the Teleril like the cold cry of gulls. For it blew chill from the East int that hour, and the vast shadows of the sea were rolled
against the walls of the shore."

Sometimes I think of the burdens the elves carried, who loved and cherished beauty above all, and stood witness to the loss of it again and again for thousands of years ans it makes me realize that they really deserved to rest in Valinor.


----------

